# My Space Pod



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I finished up my 1st model in about 4 years.
I wanted to build my B9 but figured I better brush up on my limited skill set.
This is only the 3rd model I have added lighting to.
I decided to use 0603 SMD leds for the panel gauges and 1 mm & .50 mm colored fiber optics for all the panel buttons.
I sure learned a lot on this build and am applying it to the Enterprise bridge build I am currently doing. I used 2 flasher boards to get more random flashing lights on each side of the control panel.
I ended up putting cut off pieces of colored grain of wheat bulbs in the right side panel in front of the pod.
I should have used leds and lit them but the front was buttoned up already.
I used the VoodoFx light board and mounted it under the pod instead of from the inside.
I couldn't see doing all the work to the interior and have the board sticking out like a sore thumb.
Everything is powered by a 9V 1A wall wart.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

A few more.
Not pretty but it works and fits.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Makes me wish I'd lit mine.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Now that's a GREAT looking Space Pod :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

WOW!

Very nice job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Coooolllll!!!


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*very nice...I wouldn't tackle that kind of project myself, as I just build em straight up, but yours looks great..

Z*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very pretty!! Well done! 
*Arnold voice*
Get to the Robot! Do eeet! Do eeet NOW!!!!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the complements guys.
This was a fun build and a bit challenging at times.
I build by the seat of my pants and sometimes get into a jam but nothing I couldn't overcome.
One thing I didn't like with the kit was the thrusters on the sides.
They had 2 grooves to be painted red when clearly the miniature had 1 thin one.
I ended up filling them in with putty and using modeling pin striping for the red stripes.
I had to super glue the ends to keep them from peeling off. I just put the joint ends on the underside.
The lighting isn't quite as bright as it shows on camera and looks good in person.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very nicely done!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Very nicely done!


Thanks Paul.
Your photo etch makes it easier.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Dammit Jim, I'm _NOT_ an engineer! Maybe not, but it would look good even to a space faring Doctor!

_He's not dead Jim!_ He will live long and prosper as a good modeler....

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------

